# European Health Insurance Card



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Perhaps a Moderator could put this in the correct section please.

Just heard there is now a charge for this card. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not true.
Visit
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Foreigntravel/BeforeYouTravel/DG_4019496

Topic in Continental travelling 
EHIC out of date

Dave p


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

just got 3 of these for the family...

They are free if you phone and arive in days...

There is a charge for doing them online !!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> Perhaps a Moderator could put this in the correct section please.
> 
> Just heard there is now a charge for this card. Anyone know if this is true?


Yes

EHC

If you ring them it is free you only have to pay for the phone call

Jacquie


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Grouch, just did mine on line last week with no charge.
napoleon


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I renewed mine online recently and there was no charge.

I believe there are some travel websites which charge but if you do it through the NHS website it's free. here 

Viv


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As you can see in FAQ there is no charge
https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/frequentlyAsked.do


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

spatz1 said:


> There is a charge for doing them online !!!


There is through third party PIRATES but NOT via the direct Gov website


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

All done online and they arrived this morning, all free of any charge.


----------

